# Cotic Probefahrt-Möglichkeiten [von Usern für User]



## scylla (3. Januar 2018)

In Anlehnung an den alten (und vermutlich nicht mehr aktuellen) Probefahrt-Thread.

Da es kein Händler-Netz gibt, aber der ein oder andere vielleicht doch gerne mal ein Cotic Rad Probe fahren will, soll es hier eine Hilfestellung dazu geben, sich privat für Probefahrten zu verabreden.

Wer bereit wäre, mal einen anderen User auf sein Cotic Rad draufsitzen zu lassen, kann sich gerne hier melden. Ich werde versuchen, die Liste im ersten Post immer halbwegs aktuell zu halten. Bitte postet, welches Rad (Modell, Größe) ihr für eine Probefahrt zur Verfügung stellen könntet, und eine Region wo das stattfinden könnte. Falls es Veränderungen gibt bitte lasst mich das auch wissen, damit ich es in der Liste anpassen kann.

Gesuche dürfen hier natürlich auch rein.
Konkrete Verabredungen dann bitte per PN/Unterhaltung, um die Übersichtlichkeit zu wahren.

Hier die Liste der Leute, die eine Probefahrt auf ihren privaten Cotic-Bikes ermöglichen würden:

@scylla - *BFe Gen 5 (2017), Größe S* - Odenwald oder Pfälzerwald (Wochenende)
@uncle_ffm - *BFe 26 Zoll, gridstone, Modell 2015, Größe L,* mit 160er Pike und 50mm Vorbau - Frankfurt am Main
@a.nienie - *BFe blackgrape 26 Zoll, rigid Größe M* und *Bfe Gen 5 29/27.5 Zoll Größe M* - Raum Rhein/Main, an den Wochenenden auch mal Pfalz, Odenwald, Boppard, Beerfelden...
@dangerousD - *Soda Max in L*, 29" Aufbau "robust", mit DVO Sapphire und 200er Moveloc - *Rocket Max in L*, 29" Aufbau "Enduro", CC Helm 160mm + CCDBAir, 200er Moveloc - Raum Horb / Nordschwarzwald
@pseudosportler - *BFe 26", Größe S, blackgrape,* Pike 160mm, 35mm Vorbau, 150mm Kind Shock Levi DX - im westlichen Ruhrgebiet
@syltetoeyet - *Rocket (2016), Größe M* - Raum Dresden
@Bloemfontein - *Rocket 27,5", Größe L*, 160mm RS Pike, 150mm Tele-Stütze - *BFe 26", Größe M*, 160mm Manitou Nixxon, normale 370mm Stütze - Hamburg und Umgebung
@kasimir2 - *Flare, Größe M, aqua* und *BFe Gen.5, Größe S, blau* - im Sauerland/NRW und am Wochenende
@pelue67 - *Solaris Max (2017), Größe M*, Farbe Champagne, 120mm Rock Shox Reba RL, 50mm Vorbau, 29x2.35“ - München
@Watzefug - *BFe275 4. Generation (noch mit Schnellspanner), Größe* *L,* Farbe gloss grey, Federgabel 140 mm Rock Shox Yari, 50 mm Vorbau - Stuttgart
@iManu - *Solaris Max 2017, Größe L*, Fox 34 130 mm, 65 mm Vorbau, 160 mm Dropperpost - Bielefeld (NRW)
@John_Boy - *Soul 2015, Größe M* - Freiburg
@ExB - *Soul 2016 Duck Egg Blue, Größe M 26''*, Gabel RS SID 120mm, Vorbau 70mm 0 Grad, Sattelstütze 410mm - Augsburg BY
@Osakazuki - *Solaris New (2015), Größe L*, Reba 120 mm, Vorbau 70mm - Köln/Bonn
@Lord Shadow - *Rocket 650b, Größe M* - *BFe 26", Größe XS* - HH und drumrum
@Steelhorse - *Soul 2016, Größe L,* 140mm Fox Evolution, Vorbau 70mm - Raum Fichtelgebirge
@orangerauch - *BFe Gen 3, Größe M* - Freiburg
@Pirania65 - *Soul 27,5 Gen 5, Größe XS* - Hösbach bei Aschaffenburg
@mikrophon - *Flare MAX (2017) 29", Größe XL*, 130mm RS Pike, Reverb (aktuell noch mit Spacerturm) - Kölner Westen
@tomybike / www.wurzelpassage.de - *Solaris Max das neue 3 verschiedene Größen L, XL, S *-Rhein-Neckar-Kreis
@Ock -* BFe, 2015, Größe S*, Fox Factory 140, 27,5", *Escapade, 2017, Größe M*, 28" - Bielefeld
@guitarman-3000 - *SolarisMAX XL Longshot*, FOX34 140mm - *FlareMAX XL Longshot*, FOX34 140mm, x-Fusion O2 Cotic- Tune- Dämpfer - *Solaris MKII XL,* Plastikgabel starr/ SSP - Raum Stuttgart/ Ostfildern/ Esslingen
@craze - *Flare 275, Größe L, das alte noch* - Nürnberg.
@green-frog-love - *Escapade MK1 (horizontal Ausfaller) M*, *SolarisMax (Longshot) M* mit 140mm, *Rocket (Longshot) M* mit 160mm - Leipzig
@Imilian -* BFe GEN5, Größe L *mit 150er Yari an der Front - Nürnberg, recht Zentral bzw nahe des Hbf
@RokkoFist *Rocket 3rd gen, Größe M*, und Cotic *SolarisMax, *Kreis Vulkaneifel.
@rupper *Cotic RocketMax Gen1 *mit Pike 160mm, hinten Fox Float DPX2 (oder wahlweise der Standart XFusion Dämpfer)*, Größe L*, in der Nähe von 82418 Murnau


----------



## uncle_ffm (3. Januar 2018)

Na dann,
Bfe 26 Zoll,  gridstone, Modell 2015 mit 160er Pike und 50mm Vorbau in Frankfurt am Main
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Januar 2018)

Bfe blackgrape 26 Zoll, rigid Größe M

Bfe Gen5 29/27.5 Zoll Größe M
Raum Rhein/Main

An den Wochenenden auch mal Pfalz, Odenwald, Boppard, beerfelden...


----------



## Sansibar73 (3. Januar 2018)

Rocket Max (2017) in L mit 650b+ oder 29“, 35er Vorbau, 140 mm FW rundum (RS Rev 2018, RS VividAir), 150 mm Fox Transfer, Stuttgart oder Nordschwarzwald


----------



## dangerousD (3. Januar 2018)

Solaris Max, Gr. L, Pike 120mm, 200er Moveloc, 29x2.5“ im Raum Horb / Nordschwarzwald.


----------



## pseudosportler (3. Januar 2018)

BFe 26" Gröse S, blackgrape, Pike 160mm, 35mm Vorbau, 150mm Kind Shock Levi DX, im Westlichen Ruhrgebiet


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2018)

Super, das sieht aus als würden wir eine ordentliche Liste zusammenbekommen 

@uncle_ffm die Größe wäre noch interessant

@Baelko  soll deine "Testrad-Flotte" hier evtl auch in die Liste mit rein (mit Sonderstatus )?


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Januar 2018)

Rocket 27,5" (aber mit 26" LRS), Größe L, 160mm Manitou Nixxon, 150mm Tele-Stütze, 70mm Vorbau, Hamburg und Umgebung


----------



## Eaven (4. Januar 2018)

Leute, sehr gute Aktion, ihr solltet aber vielleicht noch das Baujahr bzw. Modelljahr dazu schreiben.


----------



## Eaven (4. Januar 2018)

@Baelko  soll deine "Testrad-Flotte" hier evtl auch in die Liste mit rein (mit Sonderstatus )?[/QUOTE]....ja, gern, im Moment habe ich aber fast alle Eaven Bikes verkauft, nur um die neuen Diensträder aus England dann in den nächsten Wochen nach und nach wieder aufzubauen. In kurz: Ich habe im Moment nichts da was ich in die Liste eintragen könnte, der Agent im Namen von M unterwegs ohne Waffen von Q


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2018)

Schreibst mir einfach kurz wenn du deine Dienstwagen in der Garage hast, dann mach ich oben in der Liste noch eine Rubrik "Q's Geheimwaffen" auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (4. Januar 2018)

Mache ich, da wird in den nächsten Wochen bestimmt die eine oder andere Geheimwaffe ausgepackt.


----------



## kasimir2 (4. Januar 2018)

Flare, M, aqua
BFe Gen.5, S, blau

Beide im Sauerland/NRW und am Wochenende


----------



## pelue67 (5. Januar 2018)

SolarisMax (2017), Größe M, Farbe Champagne, 120mm Reba RL, 50mm Vorbau, 29 x 2.35" - München


----------



## Watzefug (9. Januar 2018)

BFe275 4. Generation (noch mit Schnellspanner) L Farbe gloss grey, Federgabel 140 mm Rock Shox Yari, 50 mm Vorbau, grau

Edit: Stuttgart, sorry! War so beschäftigt, das Fahrrad zu beschreiben, dass ich das Wesentliche vergessen hatte...


----------



## iManu (10. Januar 2018)

Solaris max 2017, Größe L, Fox 34 130 mm, 65 mm Vorbau, 160 mm Dropperpost - Bielefeld (NRW)


----------



## John_Boy (15. Januar 2018)

Soul 2015, Grösse m, Freiburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExB (15. Januar 2018)

Schöne Idee! 

Soul 2016 Duck Egg Blue, Größe M 26'', Gabel RS SID 120mm, Vorbau 70mm 0 Grad, Sattelstütze 410mm, Augsburg BY


----------



## Osakazuki (16. Januar 2018)

Solaris New (2015), Größe L, Reba 120 mm, Vorbau 70mm, Köln/Bonn


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Februar 2018)

Rocket 650b, Größe M, HH und drumrum

BFe 26", Größe XS <3


----------



## JayF (2. März 2018)

Hallo Cotic Gemeinde!

Ich hatte heut ein Gespräch mit Carsten von Eaven (Danke nochmal für die Beratung). Da ich mir mit der Größe unschlüssig bin (liege zwischen M und L) war es Carstens Idee hier mal zu fragen ob mich jemand mal auf seinem BFE Probesitzen lässt. Carstens Empfehlung war Größe L. Von dem her würde ich das favorisieren. Ich komme aus Augsburg, aber auch der 150km Umkreis wäre vollkommen ok. 

VG Jürgen


----------



## ExB (3. März 2018)

Hallo Jürgen,

könnte dir ne Probefahrt auf einem Soul 26'' Größe M anbieten.
Ein paar Details stehen weiter oben.
Meine die Geometrie sollte identisch sein, bin mir da aber nicht sicher!

Bei Interesse schick mir ne PM!

Grüße René


----------



## JayF (3. März 2018)

ExB schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> könnte dir ne Probefahrt auf einem Soul 26'' Größe M anbieten.
> Ein paar Details stehen weiter oben.
> ...


----------



## orudne (3. März 2018)

Ein aktuelles BFe, also Gen5? Oder Gen4?
Das könnte schwer werden, von denen fahren noch nicht so viele rum.


----------



## JayF (3. März 2018)

Sollte ein Gen5 sein. Hab mir schon fast gedacht, dass das problematisch wird...


----------



## Eaven (4. März 2018)

orudne schrieb:


> ...Das könnte schwer werden, von denen fahren noch nicht so viele rum.



Das BFe Gen5 wird seit dem letzten Sommer verkauft und läuft unverändert in diesem Jahr weiter. Das BFe ist der Highrunner aus dem Cotic Sortiment, kein Modell wird in Deutschland so häufig gekauft wie das BFe.

Es gibt noch ein Leben außerhalb des Cotic Forums! Da draußen gibt es tatsächlich Menschen die Cotic fahren und nicht hier im Forum unterwegs sind. Und es gibt einige Leute die hier im Forum zwar mitlesen, sich aber nicht jeden Tag zu Wort melden. Von daher, einfach mal abwarten ob es sich mit der Probefahrt ergibt.

Alternativ: Beschreibe genau wie groß du bist (inkl. Schrittlänge) und wie und wo du damit fahren willst. Dann entweder auf mein Urteil vertrauen oder/und per Crowd-Funding zur richtigen Größe finden.


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das BFe Gen5 wird seit dem letzten Sommer verkauft und läuft unverändert in diesem Jahr weiter. Das BFe ist der Highrunner aus dem Cotic Sortiment, kein Modell wird in Deutschland so häufig gekauft wie das BFe.
> 
> Es gibt noch ein Leben außerhalb des Cotic Forums! Da draußen gibt es tatsächlich Menschen die Cotic fahren und nicht hier im Forum unterwegs sind. Und es gibt einige Leute die hier im Forum zwar mitlesen, sich aber nicht jeden Tag zu Wort melden. Von daher, einfach mal abwarten ob es sich mit der Probefahrt ergibt.
> 
> Alternativ: Beschreibe genau wie groß du bist (inkl. Schrittlänge) und wie und wo du damit fahren willst. Dann entweder auf mein Urteil vertrauen oder/und per Crowd-Funding zur richtigen Größe finden.


178, 83
Gen5 M
Vorbau 35mm, keine spacer
29 Zoll VR mit 120mm Federgabel
Trails, technisches, mal abfahrtsorientierter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (4. März 2018)

Eaven schrieb:


> Alternativ: Beschreibe genau wie groß du bist (inkl. Schrittlänge) und wie und wo du damit fahren willst. Dann entweder auf mein Urteil vertrauen oder/und per Crowd-Funding zur richtigen Größe finden.


Und was wilslt du fahren? Eher schnell und stabil bergab oder verspielt und wendig? Gib mal ein paar Infos @JayF , dann würde ich dir auch nochmal eine Einschätzung dazu geben.


----------



## JayF (4. März 2018)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Und was wilslt du fahren? Eher schnell und stabil bergab oder verspielt und wendig? Gib mal ein paar Infos @JayF , dann würde ich dir auch nochmal eine Einschätzung dazu geben.


Also, ich hab bei 183cm eine Schrittlänge von 90. Fahrstil ist eher schnell und stabil, wobei das Rad auch noch wendig sein sollte, da ich häufig in den Alpen unterwegs bin. Und da hat es doch häufiger mal enge Kehren.... 

Meine Bedenken des L Rahmens kommen eher von meinem Rücken. Hab Sorge dass ich zu gestreckt positioniert bin und lange Touren damit für mich zur Qual werden... Von der Geo her fände ich das M da deutlich bequemer für mich, durch die aufrechtere Position. 

Für schnell bergab ist L sicher die richtige Wahl, will aber einfach sicher gehen dass mein Rücken auch mit der Wahl einverstanden ist...


----------



## a.nienie (4. März 2018)

Schön Mal die Stack & reach Werte mit deinem aktuellen Rad verglichen?

Kleinerer Rahmen ist dann vorne auch tiefer...


----------



## JayF (4. März 2018)

Hab ich verglichen.. Sind Welten dazwischen... Problem beim M wäre dann tatsächlich der niedrige Stack (auch wenn mans baulich ja noch bisschen ausgleichen kann)

Der Reach und ETT ist schon deutlich länger beim L, Stack bisschen niedriger. Ein Probesitzen wäre vorteilhaft.. 

Zur Not kuck ich einfach mal bei anderen Herstellern ob ich was mit ähnlicher Geo finde das ich testen kann...


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. März 2018)

JayF schrieb:


> Also, ich hab bei 183cm eine Schrittlänge von 90. Fahrstil ist eher schnell und stabil, wobei das Rad auch noch wendig sein sollte, da ich häufig in den Alpen unterwegs bin. Und da hat es doch häufiger mal enge Kehren....
> 
> Meine Bedenken des L Rahmens kommen eher von meinem Rücken. Hab Sorge dass ich zu gestreckt positioniert bin und lange Touren damit für mich zur Qual werden... Von der Geo her fände ich das M da deutlich bequemer für mich, durch die aufrechtere Position.
> 
> Für schnell bergab ist L sicher die richtige Wahl, will aber einfach sicher gehen dass mein Rücken auch mit der Wahl einverstanden ist...


Also ich bin knapp 10cm größer, mit auch etwas größerer Schrittlänge. Mein Oberkörper ist also deinem recht ähnlich schätze ich mal.
Das alte BFe in M war für mich immer sehr kurz & aufrecht, dafür aber richtig schön verspielt.
Das Rocket Gen2 in L finde ich auch nicht zu lang. Hab die Reach-Werte jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber mit kurzem Vorbau und Sattel etwas weiter vorne sollte L auch nicht zu gestreckt sein, denke ich. Ich hatte bei längeren Touren mit dem Rocket bisher nie das Gefühl, dass mein Rücken das doof findet.
Das BFe ist aber auch in etwas kürzer schon eher auf der stabilen Seite bei Speed, vor allem das neue sollte es sein!
Würdest mit M also auf jeden Fall n gutes rad bekommen.

Aber wenn dein Rücken da empfindlich ist solltest du lieber testfahren.


----------



## JayF (4. März 2018)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Also ich bin knapp 10cm größer, mit auch etwas größerer Schrittlänge. Mein Oberkörper ist also deinem recht ähnlich schätze ich mal.
> Das alte BFe in M war für mich immer sehr kurz & aufrecht, dafür aber richtig schön verspielt.
> Das Rocket Gen2 in L finde ich auch nicht zu lang. Hab die Reach-Werte jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber mit kurzem Vorbau und Sattel etwas weiter vorne sollte L auch nicht zu gestreckt sein, denke ich. Ich hatte bei längeren Touren mit dem Rocket bisher nie das Gefühl, dass mein Rücken das doof findet.
> Das BFe ist aber auch in etwas kürzer schon eher auf der stabilen Seite bei Speed, vor allem das neue sollte es sein!
> ...



Danke fürs Feedback...
Probefahren wäre mir auch das liebste...


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2018)

Klingt für mich nach L und 35mm Vorbau. Eventuell 10mm Spacer drunter.


----------



## Steelhorse (19. März 2018)

Soul 2016, L, 140mm Fox Evolution, Vorbau 70mm, Raum Fichtelgebirge


----------



## orangerauch (25. März 2018)

Gen3 in S steht zur Probefahrt in *Freiburg* bereit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangerauch (25. März 2018)

Hallo, und ich suche zur Probefahrt ein Soul  oder bfe Gen5 in L oder M!
Nähe Freiburg.


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2018)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Hallo, und ich suche zur Probefahrt ein Soul Gen5 in L oder M!
> Nähe Freiburg.


wenn ich das ding beim nächsten heimatbesuch dabei habe, sage ich vorher bescheid.


----------



## Sansibar73 (22. April 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Rocket Max (2017) in L mit 650b+ oder 29“, 35er Vorbau, 140 mm FW rundum (RS Rev 2018, RS VividAir), 150 mm Fox Transfer, Stuttgart oder Nordschwarzwald


@scylla bitte meinen Eintrag aus der Liste löschen, hat sich ausraketet.... Danke!


----------



## krapotke4 (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo, 
suche Testfahrt für Cotic SolarisMAX in L oder XL.
Nähe Darmstadt/Frankfurt


----------



## Bloemfontein (4. Juni 2018)

krapotke4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche Testfahrt für Cotic SolarisMAX in L oder XL.
> Nähe Darmstadt/Frankfurt


Du kannst dich doch vielleicht zum Demo Weekend mit dem Wunsch melden, das findet ja jetzt nicht extrem weit von dir entfernt statt Ende des Sommers  >>> HIER ENTLANG

@scylla Mein Bike-Situation hat sich leicht verändert 
*Rocket 27,5", Größe L*, 160mm RS Pike, 150mm Tele-Stütze - Hamburg und Umgebung
*BFe 26", Größe M*, 160mm Manitou Nixxon, normale 370mm Stütze - Hamburg und Umgebung


----------



## dangerousD (4. Juni 2018)

@scylla 
Bei mir gab es auch Änderungen - streiche SolarisMax, setze FlareMax 2018 in L mit CC HELM 140mm, DBAirIL, Bremsen Saint und abfahrtsorientierter Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pirania65 (19. Juni 2018)

Soul 27,5  XS in Hösbach bei Aschaffenburg


----------



## orangerauch (20. Juni 2018)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Gen3 in S steht zur Probefahrt in *Freiburg* bereit!
> Anhang anzeigen 711552


Änderung auch bei mir: dieses bike nun: gleicher aufbau, gleiche farbe aber nun Gen3 in M steht bereit. 
Rahmen in S steht nun zum Verkauf.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2018)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Änderung auch bei mir: dieses bike nun: gleicher aufbau, gleiche farbe aber nun Gen3 in M steht bereit.
> Rahmen in S steht nun zum Verkauf.


@herrundmeister


----------



## mikrophon (27. Juni 2018)

*Flare MAX (2017) 29", Größe XL*, 130mm RS Pike, Reverb (aktuell noch mit Spacerturm) - Kölner Westen


----------



## tomybike (7. Juli 2018)

Solaris Max das neue  3 verschiedene Größen  L, XL, S---------Rhein-Neckar-Kreis 
Wo ?
www.wurzelpassage.de
Scheffelstrasse 4
69214 Eppelheim


----------



## tomybike (23. Juli 2018)

Größe S


----------



## tomybike (23. Juli 2018)

Größe XL


----------



## guitarman-3000 (30. Juli 2018)

tomybike schrieb:


> Größe XL
> Anhang anzeigen 755575


Wenn Du den Rahmen dann auch loswerden willst,- bitte melden.

Ich hätte ein Solaris II in Xl, 140er FOX 34, 50mm Vorbau und 820er Lenker im Raum Stuttgart/Ostfildern dastehen...


----------



## Ock (20. August 2018)

Dann will ich auch mal:

BFe, 2015, small, Fox Factory 140, 27,5"
Escapade, 2017, medium, 28"

Standort: Bielefeld


----------



## Sid211985 (4. Januar 2019)

Hi
Ich such jemanden der ein Aktuelles BFe in L im Main Taunus Kreis besitzt womit man evtl mal Probe fahren könnte 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. Januar 2019)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ein Solaris II in Xl, 140er FOX 34, 50mm Vorbau und 820er Lenker im Raum Stuttgart/Ostfildern dastehen...



Update:
- SolarisMAX XL Longshot, FOX34 140mm
- FlareMAX XL Longshot, FOX34 140mm, x-Fusion O2 Cotic- Tune- Dämpfer
- Solaris MKII XL, Plastikgabel starr/ SSP

Immer noch im Raum Stuttgart/ Ostfildern/ Esslingen


----------



## ultraschwer (6. Januar 2019)

das Solarismax xl tät mich schon jucken. Wo genau bist du Guitarman?
Bin aus Besigheim 74354


----------



## tomybike (7. Januar 2019)

Der Weihnachtsmann hat einen Teil seines Schlitten Gespanns vergessen.
Wer mal Probe fahren will - Solaris Max in L -  Rhein-Neckar Kreis



 

und in zwei Wochen Solaris MAX in XL


----------



## P373 (26. März 2019)

Suche: zur Probefahrt / Probesitzen ein Bfe 275 mit 140 / 160 FW im Raum NRW - komme aus der Nähe von Bonn.

Danke vorab!


----------



## Ock (27. März 2019)

Welche Größe? Bin aus Bielefeld.


----------



## P373 (27. März 2019)

Ock schrieb:


> Welche Größe? Bin aus Bielefeld.



M / L


----------



## craze (4. April 2019)

Flare 275, Größe L in Nürnberg.
Das alte noch


----------



## golleander (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
gibt es jemanden in Sachsen, Region Chemnitz, dessen Escapade Größe M man probesitzen könnte? 

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## orangerauch (25. Juni 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (25. Juni 2019)

@scylla 
Bei mir ist ein Update überfällig - meine aktuellen Cotics sind:
Soda Max in L, 29" Aufbau "robust", mit DVO Sapphire und 200er Moveloc
Rocket Max in L, 29" Aufbau "Enduro", CC Helm 160mm + CCDBAir, 200er Moveloc

Weiterhin Horb 72160 und Umgebung.

...alles andere kann gestrichen werden.


----------



## ciao (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
Gibt es jemanden in der Ecke Lindau/Bregenz/Vorarlberg und Umgebung der ein rocket oder bfe sein Eigen nennen kann?  Würde es gerne mal live anschauen. Danke schön mal. Viele Grüße Stefan


----------



## green-frog-love (31. Juli 2019)

Hey! Für diejenigen ausm Osten:
escapade mk1 (horizontal Ausfaller) M
solarisMax (longshot) M mit 140mm
rocket (longshot) M mit 160mm
In Leipzig! 
Bei Interesse gern PM!

Beste Grüße!

Simon


----------



## MaxPack (4. April 2020)

Moinmoin liebes Forum,

ich probiere nun doch noch die offene Anfrage, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück:
Fährt hier noch jemand ein Soul oder SolarisMax in XL (zur Not auch L), mit nicht allzuweit vom jetzigen Zustand entfernter Geometrie und würde mich einmal testen lassen? 
Ich bin 190cm groß und suche die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Neben dem Kona Honzo ST könnte auch Cotic da was passendes haben...
Wohne in Hannover, kann aber mit der Bahn auch in die größeren Städte außerhalb Niedersachsens kommen, ohne dafür ein Vermögen ausgeben zu müssen. Hauptsache, ich komme auf meiner Suche nach DEM Rad etwas weiter.

Hoffentlich mit Eurer Hilfe. Danke Euch!

Max


----------



## guitarman-3000 (4. April 2020)

SolarisMax XL in der Nähe von Stuttgart (im Moment + 1,5 Meter). Das IST die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. April 2020)

...Gepäckträgerösen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarman-3000 (5. April 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ...Gepäckträgerösen...


...Anhängerkupplung...


----------



## Eaven (5. April 2020)

MaxPack schrieb:


> Moinmoin liebes Forum,
> 
> ich probiere nun doch noch die offene Anfrage, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück:
> Fährt hier noch jemand ein Soul oder SolarisMax in XL (zur Not auch L), mit nicht allzuweit vom jetzigen Zustand entfernter Geometrie und würde mich einmal testen lassen?
> ...


@tomybike ...du hast doch gefühlt auch so 5-7 Solaris in verschiedenen Größen im Dunstkreis der Schule in Betrieb, oder?


----------



## tomybike (5. April 2020)

Hallo Eaven
genau sind es 2 mal Größe L
Einmal Größe XL
Einmal Größe S (privat)


----------



## MaxPack (5. April 2020)

Hejhej,

dankeschön! Ich melde mich per PN bei Euch. Weitere Meldungen sind natürlich herzlich willkommen


----------



## Imilian (19. April 2020)

Moin, 

melde mich hier auch mal. 

BFe GEN5 in L

Mit 150er Yari an der Front, so bzgl. Geo.

Das ganze in Nürnberg, recht Zentral bzw nahe des Hbf, falls jemand kein Kfz hat. 

Cheers

Max


----------



## Nussketier (16. September 2020)

Jeht medium im Kreis Vulkaneifel.


----------



## ChrisDr (22. September 2020)

Hallo liebe Cotic Fangemeinde!

Hat jemand ein Cotic Rocket oder Rocket Max in Bayern oder BW in Größe S oder M?

Danke und Gruß,
Christian


----------



## ChKoelb (17. Januar 2021)

Hallo, 

da ist mit der Stanton Sherpa wegen dem Brexit nicht geklappt hat, wurde ich mir gerne einmal eine "heimische" Solaris MAX in XL oder L anschauen. Wohnhaft bin ich im Ruhrgebiet. 

Eine Frage liegt mir aber noch auf der Zunge: Bietet COTIC -Stanton macht es/ keine Schleichwerbung-
eine Neulackierung Ihrer Rahmen an ? 

Viele Grüsse
Christoph


----------



## orudne (18. Januar 2021)

ChKoelb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ist mit der Stanton Sherpa wegen dem Brexit nicht geklappt hat, wurde ich mir gerne einmal eine "heimische" Solaris MAX in XL oder L anschauen. Wohnhaft bin ich im Ruhrgebiet.
> 
> ...


Ne, eine Umlackierung bietet Cotic nicht an. Dafür gibe es bei fast jedem neuen Batch auch neue Farben.  ;-)


----------



## ChKoelb (22. Januar 2021)

orudne schrieb:


> Ne, eine Umlackierung bietet Cotic nicht an. Dafür gibe es bei fast jedem neuen Batch auch neue Farben.  ;-)



Vielen Dank. 

Okay, habe jetzt eine Solaris BJ 2014 "Duck Egg blue" https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1452154-cotic-solaris-29-l gefunden -quasi meine Probefahrt-. Und ja, ich habe auch Kaufabsicht. Da ich den Käufer nicht bei der Besichtigung mit einer Eindringsprüfung konfrontieren möchte, meine Frage an die Veteranen: Sind euch Materialermüdungen bei dem Rahmensatz nach 7 Jahren Einsatz bekannt ? Die Laufleistung des Rahmens -1000Km- in 4 Jahren Besitz machen mich stutzig. 

Sollte sich jemand zu einer neutralen Bewertung des Solaris hinreißen lassen, so würde ich es begrüßen,

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Trotz Brexit; Potenzieller Cotic Käufer






​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (22. Januar 2021)

@ChKoelb , bei 1000km in 4 Jahren würde ich eher von einer Besitzerermüdung sprechen, das Material "sollte" aber noch völlig in Ordnung sein. Das Leben ist eine einzige Riskoabwegung, 1.400,- und viel Geld sparen, bei einem geringen Risiko. Die Alternative ist der Neukauf mit Garantie und dann kannst du ganz ruhig schlafen. Dann ist es kein Risiko, trotz Brexit!


----------



## orudne (22. Januar 2021)

ChKoelb schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Okay, habe jetzt eine Solaris BJ 2014 "Duck Egg blue" https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1452154-cotic-solaris-29-l gefunden -quasi meine Probefahrt-. Und ja, ich habe auch Kaufabsicht. Da ich den Käufer nicht bei der Besichtigung mit einer Eindringsprüfung konfrontieren möchte, meine Frage an die Veteranen: Sind euch Materialermüdungen bei dem Rahmensatz nach 7 Jahren Einsatz bekannt ? Die Laufleistung des Rahmens -1000Km- in 4 Jahren Besitz machen mich stutzig.
> 
> ...


Die Laufleistung ist für das typische Drittfahrrad durchaus normal. Oder Family und keine Zeit mehr für Hobbies ;-)
Materialermüdungen beim Stahlrad hängt von der Laufleistung ab und nicht vom Alter. Nach 1000 km  eher nicht zu befürchten.

Das "alte" Solaris in Duckegg ist mit den neuen Solaris Max mit Longshot Geometrie nicht zu vergleichen, aber deshalb kein schlechtes Rad.

Es fahren hier noch viele gerne mit ihren "alten" Solarii und nicht unbedingt langsam deshalb.


----------



## ChKoelb (22. Januar 2021)

Eaven schrieb:


> Das Leben ist eine einzige Riskoabwegung, 1.400,- und viel Geld sparen, bei einem geringen Risiko.



Okay,verstehe Angebotspreis -7 Jahre bei 1000km- geht in Ordnung. Warum solte ich mir dann ein neues, unbekanntes XC kaufen ? Ein neuer COTIC Rahmen hat keine Garantieleistung von 100K km - z.B. von KLEIN- Der Einstieg zu COTIC -einen Neukauf- beginnt leider für mich, mit praktischen Erfahrungen anhand vorhandenen COTIC Bikes des deutschen Marktes. ... .


----------



## John_Boy (25. Januar 2021)

Um einen Stahlrahmen in 7 Jahren durch Materialermüdung zu killen musst du jeden Tag rund um die Uhr richtig krass shredden, ausser du bist Reiner Calmund. 
Selbst Alubauteile (nicht Rahmen) haben normalerweise eine Lebensdauer von mehren Jahren wenn man sie täglich stark belastet. Aber je höher die Einzellast desto schneller die Ermüdung. 
Wers nachlesen will soll mal Wöhlerkurve suchen.


----------



## rupper (8. Februar 2021)

In der Nähe von 82418 Murnau, kann mein Rocket gerne Probe gefahren werden:

Cotic RocketMax Gen1 in "L"

vorne Pike 140mm
hinten Fox Float DPX2 (oder wahlweise der Standart XFusion Dämpfer)


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2021)

rupper schrieb:


> In der Nähe von 82418 Murnau, kann mein Rocket gerne Probe gefahren werden:
> Cotic RocketMax Gen1
> 
> vorne Pike 140mm
> hinten Fox Float DPX2 (oder wahlweise der Standart XFusion Dämpfer)


Rahmengröße wäre noch eine wichtige Info


----------



## hulster (13. Juli 2021)

Hat jemand in NRW schon nen FlareMAX Gen4? Keine Probefahrt. Nur mal draufsetzen, wegen Größe.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. September 2021)

@scylla Wird mal Zeit für ein Update glaube ich 
Cotic BFeMax Large, 140mm, 200mm Telestütze, 29"
Cotic Rocket Gen2 Large, 160mm, 170mm Telestütze
Oslo und Umgebung


----------



## uncle_ffm (3. Januar 2022)

Falls wer Interesse hat, mein Cotic Bfe Rahmen (inklusive RockShox Lyrik RC  Coil 160mm und Laufradsatz) steht zum Verkauf. 
Bei Interesse gerne PN. 
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (4. Januar 2022)

Suche im Raum Oberschwaben:
SolarisMax in L 

Eigentlich eine perfekte Geo bis auf Tretlagerhöhe und Kettenstrebe… 
Kurze Probefahrt - da reichen 2min - wäre nett


----------



## rupper (10. Januar 2022)

...kleines Update:

In der Nähe von 82418 Murnau, kann mein Rocket MAX Gen1 gerne Probe gefahren werden:
Cotic RocketMax Gen1 in "L"

vorne Pike 140mm 160mm
hinten Fox Float DPX2 (oder wahlweise der Standart XFusion Dämpfer)


----------



## flashmatic (Montag um 13:53)

Suche eine Möglichkeit zur Probefahrt eines jeht in Größe L in Stuttgart und Umgebung.
Danke
Gruß 
Olly


----------

